# 2 Last Minute Halloween Nail Arts ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡
 
These are my two last minute Halloween nail designs.
 
I hope you like it!
 
 
Thank you! 
Samantha Beauty


----------

